# Fast growing Cities in Europe by economy



## Hollandski_KGB (Nov 18, 2004)

c0kelitr0 said:


> excuse me, this building is the SkyCity Tower in *MANILA*... :bash:
> 
> we even have a separate thread for it:
> 
> http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=280238


then maby the russian rendering looks so close to Manila's one


----------



## london-b (Jul 31, 2004)

Tubeman said:


> BS anyone who quoted a Western European city
> 
> Its bound to be a city in one of the newly admitted countries; Perhaps Warsaw


That's wrong, that's like saying every city in China is growing at the rate of Shanghi, which isn't true.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Tubeman said:


> BS anyone who quoted a Western European city


London is growing at an incredible rate, though, if you look at population and visitor numbers.

Greater London actually overtook Paris recently as the world's most visited city, and its population is forecast to overtake New York's over the next decade, with an extra 1 million residents in the city proper. London has consolidated its position as Europe's leading financial centre and has actually increased its lead over Frankfurt and Paris in the last 5 years. London is booming, and has a staggering amount of growth and regeneration taking place all over the city - north, south, east and west.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

^I wouldn't hold my breath on it overtaking New York in (city-proper) population, Wjfox.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

Obviously we don't have a time machine and can't know for 100% certain - but if the current levels of growth are sustained, then it *will* overtake NY


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

But New York's growth patterns _right now_ aren't even determined; we have census estimates (which consistently undercount urban areas), but they're of little to no use regarding New York City. In 1999, they estimated the city had grown by about 150,000 throughout the decade... It really grew by 700,000. :lol:


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

I know; it's not a big deal--Just a correction.

edit: what happened to your last post?


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

wjfox2002 said:


> London has consolidated its position as Europe's leading financial centre and has actually increased its lead over Frankfurt and Paris in the last 5 years. London is booming, and has a staggering amount of growth and regeneration taking place all over the city - north, south, east and west.



now, that's simply not true. the gap became smaller if you look at the statistics. 
paris' move to merge with amsterdam was pretty clever too - and was at the expense of london. oh and by the way...london still has a hell of a lot to catch up economically to have a gdp/capita like frankfurt (double the amount of london), zurich or even paris.


oh and london is certainly *not* one of the fastest growing cities in europe.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

HD said:


> oh and london is certainly not one of the fastest growing cities in europe.


^Yeah, it is.


----------



## HD (Sep 17, 2003)

it's not a big deal to build a few thousand of residential units in a city of 6 million. but it's a big deal to built thousands of residential units in a city of a million or less. and there are many cities like that in europe.

greater london will grow by 600.000 ppl in 10 years (source greater london authority) - that's nothing special considering the growth of spanish cities in the past or present. even the much smaller frankfurt metro area grew by 400.000 ppl in the 90s...what's so special about the london growth then? nothing...


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

London *has* increased its lead over Frankfurt and Paris in financial services - you are simply and blatantly wrong to deny this. The gap is continuing to widen. As for population, Greater London will grow by around 1 million residents over the next decade according to the Corporation of London.


----------



## eklips (Mar 29, 2005)

wjfox2002 said:


> Greater London actually overtook Paris recently as the world's most visited city,



You are acting like Nick-Taylor on this one wjfox2002, once again, greater London (7 million) slightly overtook the city of Paris (2million) in number of tourists (counting hotel rooms), but if you take into account the hotel rooms in the neighborhing borough of the 92 93 and 94 for Paris, it has the edge over greater London (and those are only the inner suburbs)


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

I don't know other Russian cities, but figures for Moscow.

in roubles and annual average dollar price

1998
371bln p. / $29bln

1999
787bln p. / $33bln

2000
1309bln p. / $46bln

2001
1551bln p. / $53bln

2002
2001bln p. / $64bln

2003
2527bln p. / $82bln 

2004
2968bln p. / $103bln 

2005 forecast
3582bln p. / $127bln 

2006 forecast
4131bln p. / $145bln 

2007 forecast
4699bln p. / $164bln 

2008 forecast
5320bln p. / $187bln 

dollar figures in real exchange rate, not in ppp
according to IMF rouble ppp rate for 2005 is 11.92 so 3582bln p. is roughly $301bln.


----------



## touchring (Mar 25, 2005)

coth said:


> I don't know other Russian cities, but figures for Moscow.
> 
> in roubles and annual average dollar price
> 
> ...


I found this odd as well, Russia is a large country in population by European standards, but it seems that the whole country of 170 million is squeezing into just 1 city.


----------



## wjfox (Nov 1, 2002)

HD said:


> now, that's simply not true. the gap became smaller if you look at the statistics.


http://www.cityoflondon.gov.uk/NR/r...9043-CBDBD44A7271/0/BC_RS_compposition_ES.pdf

_ *"...I believe the key findings of this report are clear: London and New York have moved further ahead of Frankfurt and Paris as international financial centres. Indeed, those interviewed during the course of the research believe that there are only two genuinely global financial centres - London and New York. Although Paris and Frankfurt are extremely important regional financial centres, and a number of other cities have been very successful in individual sub-sectors of the industry, the preeminence of the City and Wall Street is if anything even more pronounced than before..."* _


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Can i have more info on medium sized cities please.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

touchring said:


> I found this odd as well, Russia is a large country in population by European standards, but it seems that the whole country of 170 million is squeezing into just 1 city.


???

Russia population is 142,6mln this year. GDP PPP is $1,6trl and growing 6-7% every year.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

I've tried to get the data for the big german cities, but you have to pay for the publication(s) and it is hard to find data of the cities for the same time period and the same index for free.


----------



## George W. Bush (Mar 18, 2005)

Very Russian ... reminds me of vodka bottles 


>


----------



## kilgarvan (Oct 13, 2005)

The most rapidly growing city in Europe is of course ISTANBUL...


----------



## Automatic Lover (Nov 25, 2004)

Hollandski_KGB said:


>


Wow! Great projects, and I especially love this one!


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

^more renderings
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=223082


----------



## murdomac (Dec 24, 2004)

Edinburgh has been very successful these last few years.

Employment is growing due to a combination of growth areas like banking, insurance and financial services, tourism, government departments, university related projects, conferences, sciences (Dolly the Sheep) especially biotechnology.

The population has risen by almost 10% recently to around 450,000 which is not bad for a city in the northern part of the UK.

Also many of the newer jobs are well paid compared to say Glasgow's call centre boom therefore Edinburgh is up there in the medium city range for economic growth though of course Shanghai it ain't.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

HD said:


> oh and by the way...london still has a hell of a lot to catch up economically to have a gdp/capita like frankfurt (double the amount of london), zurich or even paris.


Not based on any reasonably comparablemeasure (ie don't quote the Barclys study). Look at the official Eurostat figures and youwill see that Greater London compares very well with, Ile-de France or Darmstadt.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

wjfox2002 said:


> if the current levels of growth are sustained, then it *will* overtake NY


If current levels of growth are sustained then Azerbaijan WILL overtake the USA economically at some point, but I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

Almere (NL) doesn't have a booming economy: it's a residential town and entirely planned to become such. Arnhem had a booming economy for a while, certainly after Gueldres was nominated as the region with the highest potential in a survey carried out by a German university. Right now I guess Utrecht and Hoofddorp (Schiphol airport) go through considerable growth, yet it doesn't compare to Toulouse.


----------



## sk (Dec 6, 2005)

the fastest growing cities in europe are istanbul, warsaw and moscow.

in my country the fastest growing cities are nicosia and pafos.
pafos growing is temporary since it is heavily depended on tourism and this is expected to change soon.
nicosia`s growth is fast(for cypriot standards) and sustainable since it is not depended on tourism but is depended on businesses,banks, goverment projects(universities) and population growth.


----------



## conorworld (Aug 31, 2004)

Ah Im going to chip in my hometown of Dublin. The Greater Dublin area has mushroomed in size in the past decade and so has its economy as most of you would know anyway.


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

sorry, wrong thread


----------



## VansTripp (Sep 29, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> sorry, wrong thread


Nah, It's correct forum.


----------



## Justme (Sep 11, 2002)

HD said:


> london still has a hell of a lot to catch up economically to have a gdp/capita like frankfurt (double the amount of london), zurich or even paris.


You must really look carefully at what you wrote. GDP per capita figures have no relevance for city proper definitions. It is based on the population of a small political entity and these vary so greatly between cities.

As in any case when defining an _average_ figure, one has to take into account the basis of the numbers being used.

Because Frankfurt city proper is a very small area in comparison to the surrounding urban area and metro, then obviously all the GDP created by the businesses based in Frankfurt has fewer people to divide between to create the per capita figure.

The city proper known as Greater London has a far higher population, and thus when dividing the GDP from businesses in the city for all the population it rounds out more.

It's like this, if you were to take the average income of a small village of 200 people which included 199 people on €15,000 a year, and one person on €2million a year, the average income would be higher than a city with 1million inhabitants with 1 millionaire resident.

Another example to show the extremes is the city of Perth. With all the city's businesses based in the city center in those glossy skyscrapers, and only 7000 resident population, the GDP per capita is far higher than Frankfurt - by a long shot, but it's pretty obvious why.


----------



## Gatis (Sep 22, 2003)

Riga budget income over the last five years has increased almost two times - although the taxes have been decreased. I could not find exact data unfortunately, here just the last four years:

2002 = 228 mio EUR
2003 = 276 mio EUR (+17%)
2004 = 340 mio EUR (+19%)
2005 = 375 mio EUR (+9%)


The approved budget for 2006 is considered to be rather conservative - but it envisages 415 mio EUR income.

Unfortunately I have no data about the GDP of Riga city...


----------



## neil (Jan 20, 2005)

Can i have more info on cities please?!!


----------



## wecky (Feb 21, 2005)

i think almost all cities in Europe are growing faster. Here in UK, Manchester and Birmingham is leading the way .. of course next to London.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

Moscow consolidated budget

dollars in official annual averages.


*2001*

planned
expenditures: 185,37bln p.
incomes: 194,78bln p.

executed
expenditures: 228,74bln p.
incomes: 233,40bln p.


*2002*

planned
expenditures: 253,11bln p.
incomes: 243,24bln p.

executed
expenditures: 303,93bln p.
incomes: 281,86bln p.


*2003*

planned
expenditures: 314,95bln p.
incomes: 293,29bln p.

executed 
expenditures: 355,69bln p.
incomes: 338,50bln p.


*2004*

planned
expenditures: 370,72bln p.
incomes: 342,41bln p.

executed 
expenditures: 407bln p.
incomes: 393bln p.


*2005*

planned
expenditures: 428,07bln p.
incomes: 396,32bln p.

reviewed
expenditures: 503bln p. / $17,77bln
incomes: 473bln p. / $16,71bln


*2006*

planned
expenditures: 561,2bln p. / $19,62bln
incomes: 504,6bln p. / $17,64bln

review forecast
expenditures: 625bln p.
incomes: 550bln p.


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

I wonder if you were to strip out Energy related GDP to Moscow and Russia whether you would find that actually the Russian economy hasn't been doing as well as some claim. 

Its like on paper the UAE has a really high GDP per capita BUT that was historically associated with oil and concentrated in the hands of the few and didn't trickle down to the rest of the economy. 

Saudi Arabia is the classic example of this. Oil rich, people poor. Russia should be careful to base its economy of the whims of the commodities markets.


----------



## Jack Rabbit Slim (Oct 29, 2005)

^^ yer, Oil and such commodities won't last forever and having Oil in a country (especially one such as Russia) only tends to benefit a small majority of people who profit largely from it and then move to another country (usually to London :| )


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

pm, don't you sick repeating one shit all the time?


----------



## pricemazda (Feb 14, 2004)

what one is that coth? 

Is it not true that countries should be careful to base their entire economy on commodity production? 

Metals, oil, timber and gas make up 80% of Russias exports. If there was a commodity recession Russia is screwed. 

This is common sense.


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

pm, do you know that reforms cannot be done just within one day? it need decades to restore industry (which growing 5% every year), hightech productions etc after deep crisis. telecommunication sector is under huge progress, banking as well.

you should to know as well - russia is not member of wto.


----------



## andypandy (Apr 28, 2004)

conorworld said:


> Ah Im going to chip in my hometown of Dublin. The Greater Dublin area has mushroomed in size in the past decade and so has its economy as most of you would know anyway.


I agree, Dublin's economic AND population growth over the past decade has been phenomenal. I don't have the stats but I would be surprised if any other capital city had such impressive growth rates in both areas.


----------

